# Need help learning to troll for walleye



## lookingforwalleye45

Me and my uncle have planers, rods with counters and bandits. Neither of us have ever trolled before. We need help! We do not know how fast to troll, figuring 1.75 mph. We don't know how far back or how much line out from boat. We can't seem to get the bait in front of the walleyes. Can somebody please help us.


----------



## lawrence tracey

Check out the 

Precision Trolling App.. look it up on web... 

Lure depth is function of line out.. and speed.. and line used...ect....

Lot to learn .. thats the fun of walleye fishing! 

Do some knocking around on the blogs... especially 
search of Jim Stedke Mid Winter Walleye Seminar... wealth of info!!!


----------



## sherman51

the 1st thing to do is post for open seats with other boats. just say open seats needed. and go out and learn from more seasoned fisherman.

if your going to keep trying it on your own you'll just have to keep trying different speeds from 1.0 to 1.5 this time of yr. and use your fish finder to find where the fish are. if there shallow you can try anything from 50' to 100' back. if there a little deeper you can try the clip on weights. theres not many guys posting there leads on here and I don't know why. this use to be the best place on the net to get good info. maybe with your thread here you'll get some of the guys that's catching fish to share there leads and baits. I don't fish this time of year so my help isn't going to help you much. when I did fish the western basin we used hot n tots and wiggle warts and just started with short leads and kept letting out line until we caught fish, then just repeated what caught fish.
sherman


----------



## Eastside Al

Alot of factors when trolling 
Are you marking fish on graph. What depth. What lure type and color. Then what time of year. Do searches on this site to help get better. But remember to enjoy it even the days you get skunked.


----------



## lookingforwalleye45

We went out Wednesday and Friday trying to troll. Speed was 1.5-2.0, bait was bandit walleye deep lures multiple colors. Was fishing in 30fow. Marked several walleyes from niagra to d can. One 60, 70, 100, 120 back. 4 lines in the water. We did manage to get two hogs before the wind shifted and the lake went from flat to 2-3' and east wind. We marked majority on bottom with some suspended 15-20'. The two we caught were very nice with no eggs in them. Just can't find a dive chart for those bandits. It would have been helpful to know how far back to reach the depth we needed to put in front of the fish.


----------



## lookingforwalleye45

We went out Wednesday and Friday trying to troll. Speed was 1.5-2.0, bait was bandit walleye deep lures multiple colors. Was fishing in 30fow. Marked several walleyes from niagra to d can. One 60, 70, 100, 120 back. 4 lines in the water. We did manage to get two hogs before the wind shifted and the lake went from flat to 2-3' and east wind. We marked majority on bottom with some suspended 15-20'. The two we caught were very nice with no eggs in them.


----------



## lookingforwalleye45

Our two from Friday.


----------



## K gonefishin




----------

